# Coyote hunting video



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFCJ-zUq ... ture=share
Heres a video of us getting a coyote.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice shot Mike!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

That actually wasn't me shooting. It was my cousin. But thanks anyway!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Cool video Mike!!!


----------



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome video. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome!


----------

